# Doe has 10 kits... Questions



## BTRT (Apr 12, 2015)

My doe had her first kits yesterday-- 11 born, one died.They are Flemish Giants (badly mismarked LOL mama came to me bred and without regard to colour in the breeding!) But I assume the doe only has 8 teats? 

Should I be panicking with 10 kits or just watching that all are thriving? Full tummies and keeping pace?

Any action I should take if all look well? And if not?

There is a runt. Just wait and see?

I don't have another doe at this time but if needed I may be able to foster someplace else (girl I got the doe from bred her full sister the same day).


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2015)

@BTRT I always just checked the kits for full tummies.  I usually didn't have any trouble until the kits were getting older, then sometimes the smaller kits start to lose out.  I would usually pull a few kits as soon as they have their eyes open if this happens and introduce them to goat's milk in a regular rabbit water bottle.  Goat's milk will go rancid very quickly on its own but if you add a teaspoon of coloidal silver to the water bottle, it will keep fresh for a long time, but you would to have the kits at roughly room temperature so they were not getting milk that was too cold, or keeping milk out in hot temps where it could spoil.  Usually young rabbits will learn to lick a rabbit water bottle spout very quickly if it is filled with goat's milk!


----------



## mikiz (Apr 12, 2015)

Naw little bundles of fluff! I'd say they'll be alright, just make sure their tummies are filling up, they look pretty happy and fat to me. None of them look wrinkly and deflated so I'd say mum is doing ok feeding them.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 13, 2015)

Ten is "doable," some does can raise that many, no problem; some might lose a few. Maybe I've gotten rather heartless over the years; I make sure there's a reasonable chance for the little guys to make it, but I won't go to extreme measures to keep puny kits alive.

Congrats on your new litter - they do look really good!

BUT . . . . they aren't Flemish Giants. Those are Harlequin markings - either those are Harlequins, or they are crossbreds; Flemish simply don't look like that. (Longtime Harlie breeder, here . . . .)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

